# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  All things Maxtoch..

## mudgripz

A message for all you light buyers.. After designing the hunter Maxtoch torch range for fun for many years with Brian (gadgetman), have finally decided to do prime distributorship for these lights for NZ. They've been asking me for years so it'll now happen. A few other folk selling them here and there in NZ and that's ok by me for now.  I will offer all relevant Maxtoch products - specifically those that have gone through the kiwi design and/or field testing process. We occasionally recommend Maxtoch models we didn't design, but they still have to go through our testing process here, then have necessary mods done before we'll give the stamp of approval.

The key standards we have with the lights are: lightness, quality and reliability (they've gotta be good), simplicity (no elaborate switch banks/christmas tree modes etc), efficiency (the best of latest LEDs - and we are constantly testing them), beam balance (always some flood plus very long range centre hotspot), excellent CRI (accurate colour picture for objects at night), and extreme performance.

We keep a close eye on all light manufacturers and at this point torches like the 2X, M24 etc are definitely the best all-purpose hunter lights in the world - have been for some time. New models like the little M1 Archer and XPro on the market now, and couple more Maxtochs in design /testing stage. One of them is a new kiwi spec design and an absolute beauty. A 600 meter headlamp that weighs less then 200gms!! We like this one... :Have A Nice Day: 

Main Maxtoch hunter product:

XPro,  1400 meters,  25mm tube,  21700 or 18650 batteries, ideal for LR spotting - bunnies or deer.

2X,  1200 meters, all-purpose scope mount or handheld at 310gms,  18650 batts

M24,  1100 meters,  as above for 2X but lighter at 270gms.

M1 Archer,  very small 145mm long, 135gms,  800m range, single 18650.

H01R headlamp - small, light, max 100m, camp/walker light,  18650s.

Maxtoch 21700 batteries for XPro,  5000mAh,  very long lasting.

Maxtoch  18650 batteries,  3500mAh. These are sourced from SanyoPanasonics with Maxtoch modified circuit board - the best 18650s you can get.

Torch mounts for scope - quick release ring torch mount plus small picatinny scope rail

New very good quality Maxtoch charger for both 18650/21700 batts, with both wall and car adaptors.

(Note: all distances ANSI measurement down to equivalent full moonlight on target.)


Maxtoch no longer offer torches etc on aliexpress at wholesale prices. All retail now so they don't undercut their international marketers. These hunter lights have become very well known - the default setting for torches on kiwi hunter sites. So for any Maxtoch tech, best deal enquiries, updates etc, you can ask questions here, and if people wish to buy thru this site, then some special deals may be possible.. 

Cheers Mike

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Will definitely buy another H01R, had one and it was awesome and I managed to lose it and haven't been able to find them available for sale since.

----------


## rupert

I'm interested in a H01R as well.

----------


## mudgripz

Will grab some more - had two and gave them away.. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

I have a couple of Gadgetmans x2's at the moment on loan, I am keen to buy my own at some stage soon, will you have a physical store or an online shop with prices listed and maybe a promo offer for members ?

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

How much will the Xpro cost?

----------


## spada

How long a wait for new headlamp??

----------


## 199p

How much is Xpro with extra battery?
What about battery chargers both of my max torch ones crapped out with in 3 uses


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> How much will the Xpro cost?


+1

Im keen 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Just waiting to get clarification from site managers/Spanners re business links with site.  Hopefully have that very soon...  Yep I'd certainly do a site promo - just have to see what final site charges are. 

199P - if you had some of the chargers crap out email amanda@maxtoch.cn and let her know. (note .cn not .com) I'm sure they'll look after you.  They have a new charger now and its a neat little unit with both wall and 2.4Amp (faster charge) car adaptors.

----------


## sneeze

Nice Mike. PM inbound

----------


## Micky Duck

last weekend at a SAR training weekend...my led lenser which I thought was pretty smart was shot down in ball of flames by torches the same size that put out 2-3times the amount/strenght of light.

price is always important,but shite there are some neat bits of kit out there.

----------


## mudgripz

Hi Chris

M1 Archer a little gem. Ideal small, lightweight torch for 22 etc.  Standard ring 25mm tube, 800 meters max, though it steps down to 600 after 5 minutes continuous. 135 gms or 180 with single 18650, and 145mm long - about length of a biro. 48mm head. Wee one with alot of punch.  Rugerman did some field testing on a 575 meter M1 Archer - he might comment..

Did you sell that Marlin 60DLX in the end - one delightful rifle. I shoulda kept it   :Have A Nice Day: 

The new 200gms headlamp with 600 meter throw a prototype only. Gadget and I have just got it right - hopefully in production soon.

Micky - Led Lenser are largely old tech lights - they are way behind the new makers like Maxtoch.

----------


## Micky Duck

how many weeks does a fella need to slave away at the coal face to pay for one???

----------


## kukuwai

Hey mike 

Id also be keen on one of those new chargers. 

Great idea to have car charge available.
Once you are up and running be sure to post a price..

 FYI

Good on ya for giving it a crack !
It will be great to be able to purchase this stuff in NZ.
Plenty of support here.

I have two.

1. A dedomed sniper.
2. A limited edition something? (Cheers @hotbarrels)

Both are great  Mounted on the scope is the way if solo.Otherwise hopefully the young fella can hold it steady 



Head torch sounds like a winner !!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I had terrible glare from my stainless barrel with the torch mounted on the scope. Now mounted under rifle forend via removable picatinny rail which attaches to the sling stud. Much better.


Have tested this setup in the the dark and no glare, but even if it did that's easy to overcome with some cloth tape or similar or an over barrel suppressor, which will eventually happen when I have completed a couple other projects.

----------

